# The Adventures of Pippin: In the beginning (a blog of sorts)



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

G4 was born on an unseasonably warm day in November. She has 1 brother and 2 sisters. She also has a foster brother, foster sister, and foster Mom. As she opened her eyes, and her quills started coming in, she ate, she pooped, and she grew with her siblings. When G4 was three weeks old she had a special visitor come to see her. This was someone she had never smelled before, but she knew this creature was someone that was going to forever change her life. She didn't know how, but G4 just had to find out about this creature. This creature was huge, and could hold her in her paws. G4 sniffed, and crawled over this creature, and found this creature was a smell she liked. She wanted to keep that smell forever, because it was special. All of her exploring made her sleepy. While exploring the creature, she had found a spot that would be a great place to curl up and take a quick nap, so she nestled in and slept away. After awhile, her brothers and sisters came out to play and burrow into the playground the creatures had set up for them. Her special creature left later that day, and G4 worried she'd never see the creature again, but at least she had something to remember it by. As the nights wore on, and she and her siblings played and grew, she thought of that special smell. 

The creature came again and G4 had hoped that today the creature would stay forever. After a day of play, the creature went away again. The Guardian whispered in G4's ear as she took her back to her family, "She will be your Guardian one day very soon. You have to spend time with your sisters and brother for now and grow big and strong. Soon, you will go live with your own very special Guardian."

G4 wondered, how long will I have to grow before I am big enough to go with my Guardian? What is a Guardian? This thought consumed G4 over the next few weeks. Then she noticed The Guardian was preparing new houses and new burrow holes in earnest. The Guardian told G4, "You are almost big enough. You're Guardian will be here in three days, and she has picked a Very Special name for you! You are now called Pippin instead of G4. I must hurry and have everything ready!"

Those three days and nights were the longest in Pippins short life. She wondered what was going to happen when she left with her Guardian. She dreamed of beautiful gardens full of flowers, lots of dirt, and bugs, and worms, and holes abound. Why had her Guardian changed her name? She liked the sound of Pippin rather than G4. It sounded very Special indeeed. She could smell her Guardian as she entered her room. She had spent her last night with her siblings and foster Mom. She bid them farewell. Only to be whisked off and found herself in a new place. She did not like this place. She got wet and The Guardian put smelly stuff all over her. Pippin struggled to get away and looked to her new Guardian for help, but she did not! Oh, how ashamed and afraid Pippin was. This was not what she thought a Guardian would put her through. She thought a Guardian would take her to a garden full of burrow holes, full of bugs, and tasty flowers! She was scooped up and her lovely burrowing claws were shorn away, wrapped in a cuddle sack and her new Guardian took her. Pippin found a burrow hole she knew, and found refuge in it being so close to her new Guardian.

Her new Guardian placed her in a burrow sack and Pippin was worried her Guardian was not taking her again today, and climbed out of the sack and back into the burrow hole of refuge. Soon she heard a noise she was unfamiliar with and was whisked away from the The Guardian. Her New Guardian whispered in her ear, telling her of the things to come, the adventures they would share in, and told her, "My name is not Guardian, although you may call me Guardian if you would like. I am Lily, like the flower in a garden.. and would prefer it. I am proud to be your Guardian, and I am here to protect you, take care of you if you are sick, to play games, and share my heart with you, My Pippin."

With that Pippin's New life begins.......



(Okay, so it's off the cuff, and totally raw, but its something I look forward to sharing, even if it is a bit cheesy. I will add more tales as I can between PT, work, and actually spending time with Pippin. Pictures will come. I am also working on getting a photo shoot with her in the spring.)


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Good job. That would make a wonderful children's story. You should think about getting it published with pictures. - I'm serious. I was a literature teacher.  It kept me enthralled.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Aww, you guys are making me blush. Thank you. I am working on the second segment. It's going to take a couple days to put together, as Pippin settles in, she's been shy :lol:, even if she has had a couple of minor adventures, I still have to get her home from the first segment. It's just taking a bit to piece together and flip perspective.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

The second segment is almost complete, but I couldn't let you hang without at least one picture of Ms. Pippin. I'm saving her New Year Photo for segment 3 of our blog.

Teaser Picture: Peek-a-boo:


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

As Pippin was whisked away with her new Guardain, Lily, she nestled in her burrow of refuge, awaiting her arrival to her new home. The slow steady hum, and rocking of the burrow came to a stop, and Pippin wondered if she were home yet. She peeked out of her burrow, and Lily scooped her into her paws and guided Pippin to another burrow hole. She heard strange noises and rustling and wanted to know more. Pippin climbed out of her burrow and realized this place was bright and things everywhere. Soon she found she was in the familiar paws of her Guardian, being cuddled as they moved along the giant, bright, burrowed hallways filled with sounds and smells. Lily seemed to be searching for something, and at last seemed to find it. Guiding Pippin back to her refuge, they were off again.

Were they ever going to get to Pippin's new home? The slow steady, hum and rocking began again. Yet this time, the rocking stopped much sooner than the last time. Was this home? She sensed the Lily was in a hurry to get out of the cool air. She heard the voices and sounds of other Guardians, and something else. This sound wasn't like anything she heard before. Pippin needed to investigate. Two more Guardians oohed, and aahed as they were presented to Pippin for her inspection. There was something else too.. it whined, and its huge snout pushed into Lily. Lily smiled and let it put its head in Pippins burrow hole. Was Pippin expected to share her burrow with this creature? Surely not.. this creature would not fit in Pippins burrow! She had to reclaim her hole before this creature claimed it for its own, and made a mad dash to her burrow. Slipping into the hole, and pushing her way to the far reaches of the burrow, she had reclaimed it for her own.

Shortly after inspecting the Guardians, Lily finally found Pippins house. Pippin needed a nap. It had been a long day. At last there was her burrow hole. Warm, inviting, and waiting for Pippin . But it wasn't to her satisfaction. After much digging, and sorting, Pippin curled up for a much needed rest. It wasn't until later in the evening that she heard her Guardian Lily return. Lily searched one burrow hole and could not find Pippin there. Lily obviously wasn't just any Guardian and found Pippin in the nest she had created for herself. Lily quietly picked up the pieces of her nest and made a comfortable burrow hole, guided Pippin inside and cuddled with Pippin for the evening.

The days were filled with dreams, her evenings she slept in a burrow made just for her, by her guardian Lily, she explored her home and found all that she could want. There was food waiting for her, a watering hole of her own, and a jungle gym. She rested with Lily, listening to the softness of her voice, cradled in her guardian's lap, explored and played on her jungle gym. Life was good. One evening Lily brought Pippin out for some exploration outside of Lily's burrow. After the portable burrow hole came to rest, Pippin heard a jingling. She stiffened and waited. What is that? The jingling got closer. Suddenly she felt something invading her burrow hole. She called out to Lily, but Lily must not have heard. Pippin could hear that Lily was close by, and worried that Lily had abandoned her to a horrible fate. There was a small beam of light and Pippin saw it..A creature with meneace in its eyes, and a mouth full of teeth...Panicked Pippin balled up and made her self as big as she could, calling for Lily. the creature still came, yowled, and backed out of her burrow hole as quick as it could get out. The creature had poked itself on the nose. Pippin was spared, and she heard Lily's voice. "Zeus, next time you stick your head in a hole, make sure there's no hedgehog in there first.You obviously won't like the outcome." Pippin could hear Lily tittering, as the familiar scent of Lily's paw cradled Pippin, and guided her from the burrow. Lily kissed Pippin on the head. "That's enough adventures for one day."

Seeing that Pippin was visibly shaken by the intrusion of the menace called Zeus, Lily pulled Pippin in close, "Never fear Pippin. I would not let anything bad happen to you. The other animal friends in the house just want to meet you, not eat you." She smiled, and went up to the big burrow for some well earned cuddle time.

(Pippins next big adventure will cover Christmas Day and New Years Eve. I'm will leave you with another peekaboo picture until next the next chapter)


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I really enjoyed reading this! I can just imagine the little illustrations that would go along with the stories. Just lovely.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Pippin could sense that Lily was getting anxious, but it wasn't a bad anxious. More like Lily was getting excited. Pippin watched from the far reaches of her burrow, as Lily put together brightly colored packages and smiled to herself. "What is going on," Pippin wondered. After Lily hid away the brightly colored packages, Lily moved Pippins house, and began the nightly ritual of cleaning the jungle gym, and replacing her burrow with a new one. Maybe one day Lily will let Pippin have her burrow hole the way she left it, but it doesn't look like that is going to happen anytime soon. Pippin doesn't mind, it does get a little musty in her burrow hole, and the new one is a breath of fresh air.

"What's this?" Pippin asked. Lily was getting the portable burrow out. "Are we going somewhere? I thought I was staying with you forever, Lily." Pippin burrowed deep into her hole and pulled the soft bits over the top. Pippin didn't want to go anywhere. She was happy in her new home with Lily. Zeus is scary, but Lily will protect her. There's still that big one out there that tried to claim her burrow when she first came home...

Pippin climbed into the portable burrow. It was nice and warm. She heard a roaring, and then the familiar rocking and hum began again. Cool air began seeping into the burrow and they were on the move. The portable burrow was surrounded, and warming back up. Pippin decided she was not moving again. She might not have hear garden, but Lily gives her worms and bugs, and keeps her water hole clean and full. Everything is almost perfect, and she didn't want to go somewhere new.

The hum and rocking stopped, and Pippin tried to make herself as small as possible in the deepest corner of her burrow. She could hear Lily talking, and Pippin was again presented with more Guardian-like creatures for her inspection. Pippin wasn't interested in these Guardians, and huffed as one of them presented itself for inspection, and ducked back into her burrow. At long last Pippin was on the move again, only to recongize the smell of home. After returning to Lily's burrow, the packages were brought out.

"These are for you Pippin, Merry Christmas." Pippin sniffed and snuffled, inspecting the packages is. She tugged at the corners and heard a riiiiiiiip. Startled by the noise, Pippin retreated to the safety of Lily's paws. She climbed on Lily, and perched on her neck, sniffing the air. Lily laughed. A full and hearty sound, that Pippin was coming to adore. The way Lily sounded when she laughs, makes Pippin's heart swell. She begins to recognize that Lily's laughter makes her feel connected.

Lily laughs as she rips apart the brightly colored packages. In the first package theres another hedgehog..only something isn't right with this hedgehog. It is not like her sisters, brother, or even her two Mothers. It is not moving. It has no smell... . She nudged the poor creature and it squeaked, yet it did not move. Pippin turned away, trying to make sense of this poor hedgehog. And she spotted something else new... "What is this!?" She sniffed, she tasted it. It is not food. It is not soft like my burrow, or Lily's paws. She nudged it. It made no sound but it rolled away from her. Pippin curious, nudged it again. As before, it rolled away from her. She followed it, gave it a sniff and turned back to her burrow. None of this makes sense. A hedgehog that does not move, but squeaks, and another creature that moves but does not breathe. Lily watches Pippin curiously, and a knowing smile grows upon her face.

"My sweet little Prickly butt, those are your toys. So you have more than your jungle gym to play with." Pippin is not impressed with her toys.. Well, she likes the one that moves, but she isn't going to Lily that just yet. Pippin watched as Lily settled down to bed, and crept fom her burrow. She pushed the moving toy around, and around her burrow before climbing onto her jungle gym for awhile. As dawns first rays peered into her room, Pippin made her way back to her burrow hole, Lily none the wiser that the toy was played with.

Days and nights went as they do. Lily cleaning Pippins jungle gym, feeding her, making sure her watering hole was full, cuddle time, and exploring of Lily's burrow. Lily always put Pippins toys in her burrow for her, hoping to see Pippin play with them. One day, Lily started the cleaning ritural, and Pippin was whisked off to a new room in the burrow. While she hadn't been in this room before, it bore a resemblence to the last room she visited at The Guardian's burrow. Pippin heard it.. the rush of water splashing. Pippin tried to find her burrow hole, and was unceremoniously plopped beneath the waterfall, rubbed with smelly lotion, and water was poured over her. Lily wrapped Pippin in a cloth and took out a silver tool, held fast to Pippin's rear legs and snapped off her toes! Oh, wait, no all of her toes were there.. but her digging claws were ruined! It took her whole life to groom them into the diggers dream claws! Pippin huffed in displeasure. Lily just smiled. "You'll live. A New Year is upon us and you need to look your best. You are meeting Riely tonight."

"Riley? Goodness me", thought Pippin, "how many Guardians are there!?"

Lily prepared the portable burrow and moved through the house. Pippin expected to hear the roar and hum she has begun to associate with new Guardians. Only the roar never came. But that smell..Pippin knew that smell. That creature tried to claim her Burrow when she first arrived. Was this the Riley Lily was talking about? Pippin wanted no part of Riley. She hissed and popped. And The creature pushed its snout in the side of the portable burrow. Pippin made herself as large as she could, huffing, puffing, and growling. This did not stop the inquest at hand. Lily pulled Pippin from her burrow and started to count, "10, 9, 8,.That's Riely Pippin, Just say Hello..5, 4, 3....."

So Pippin did her best to be brave and say hello to Riley:

"2, "










"1. Happy New Year!"

(if you look you can see Riley's paws on the couch next to Ms Pippin. This was the first time I actually got to see her in a hedgie ball, and it happened just as the ball dropped so the first and last one of 2012 and the first of 2013 all at once. While Riley and Pippin have been exposed to each other, it has always been through her sack. That was the first time out of sack the two got to smell each other.)


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

(side note I missed- the toy hedgehog was not a hit with Pippin, it still is ignored as far as I can tell, the toy car.. is a Hot Wheels replica of The Bat-mobile and while I haven't caught her playing with it, I found it one morning not where I left it, but half in and half out of her cuddle sack. So Yes, Pippin has The Batmobile.. I wish I was so lucky :lol


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am truly enjoying the Pippin adventure stories! It definitely seems like third person involvement and the writing is exciting and not predictable. You really have the foundation of a children's book here!!! Except I am not a child and I am loving it too! Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Have you ever thought of making a blog on a website like tumblr (or wordpress)?


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Draenog said:


> Have you ever thought of making a blog on a website like tumblr (or wordpress)?


I thought about doing something like that on wordpress. I used to do it for Nike (my greyhound) before my world got turned upside down. It didn't seem like anyone read it except me. I know I could add it to my tag, just not sure that it would get any kind of following there for lack of exposure. There's that obstacle, and then there's the issue of actual Adventures. Her Day to Day life is pretty quiet, she's still settling in I think. She's only been home for about three weeks. Now that I've got her food switched and we don't have runny poo's, she's starting to get curious about what's going on outside of her cuddle sack. Even when I have her out, she isn't doing a lot of exploring beyond my room just yet. Mostly as a precaution. While I have introduced her to the other pets in the house, I'm not ready to let her roam around the the living room with them. Riley still has a lot of puppy in her, while she wouldn't mean to hurt Pippin, her bounciness is a risk I'm not ready for, play pen or not. The spare room that we had for her to play in just got taken over by the additon of a new housemate, and our living room is still full of boxes while he gets moved in. Needless to say, there are a lot of places she can hide, get hurt, stepped on, or just get in trouble in general. I'd rather be safe than sorry. As it is I'm having to wait until everyone has gone to bed so I can bring Pippin out to stretch her legs beyond my room. Riley sleeps with the couple that I live with. So she is easy to avoid later at night, the cats still roam the house but aren't too troublesome. I.E. Zeus. I still haven't introduced Lily the other cat. Her health isn't so good, and we all are pitching in for her recovery, but it probably won't be too much longer before we have to say good-bye. (God love a housefull of people, 1 couple and 2 singles, me, and animals for everyone of us. LOL 1 dog, 2 cats, 1 bird, several reptiles and amphibians and Pippin)

If I thought that I could keep up, and actually build a following on a blog site, I would do one. Just copy and paste the start so I don't have to retype everything up. LOL

PS. I'll probably do Pippins next segment sometime this weekend or early next week. Gotta get some good material.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think Pippin's everyday life is fascinating! She is surrounded by other pets and people and all the movement and life!!! Keeping Pippin safe and healthy as she faces this new world; that certainly is hedgie adventure as far as I am concerned!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Avarris said:


> Draenog said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever thought of making a blog on a website like tumblr (or wordpress)?
> ...


I think it would be fun  and what about pictures? I have a blog on tumblr for my hedgehog, it started as just a bit of fun but he has thousands of followers now. Although I post mainly pictures (English is not my first language so it takes me a bit longer to type a long story than most people).


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

*The Adventures of Pippin: A blog of Sorts.*

Pippin spent the beginning of the New Year getting aquainted with Riley... through the safety of her portable burrow, and Lily's paws. After some hard earned cuddle time, it was time for Lily to retire. Pippin watched from the safety of her burrow as Lily drifted off to sleep, and crept out for some play time. First a little romp around the house with her Bat-mobile, a light snack and drink, she headed off to the jungle gym. Pippin played til her hearts content and the dawns light started to peer into the windows. Reluctently she pushed her Bat-mobile to her burrow, too tired to move it any further, nestled down for the day.










The following evening, Lily began the cleaning ritual. As usual, Pippin watched from the safety of her burrow. 
As Lily finished the ritual of cleaning and changing of bedding, Pippin knew it was cuddle time, but something smelled _really_ good and she had to check it out. Cuddling would have to wait until this new smell was checked out.










"What's this? Is it tasty? Can I have some," Pippins eyes pleaded with Lily to let her have a closer look at what was in Lily's watering hole. She scurried out of the burrow, scenting the air, her tongue smacking her lips. Whatever it was that Lily had, Pippin had to have too. Pitter pat went her little feet as she scurried to get closer. Stepping on Lily's paw, again she pleaded, "What is that? Will you share?" One paw raised, her head ****ed to the side, she licked her lips in anticipation, as Lily looked down to see Pippin and smiled.

"Oh, you want some of this do you? I suppose since you came out to see me, I suppose I can share." Lily's smile was smug as she pulled apart the food on her plate, sharing a small bite with Pippin. Pippin sniffed briefly before quickly snatching it with her sharp little fangs, devouring the tasty surprise. "Now, thass, goods sltuffs," Pippin mumbled through a mouthful. Before swallowing the first bite, Pippin stared anxiously at Lily, hoping for another piece of Heaven.

Lily shared her meal with Pippin. Lily talked to Pippin about her day, and what she did outside of their burrow. Pippin ate and listened. Before she knew it, the meal was over. Her belly full, she was ready for some cuddle time. She climbed up Lily's leg and settled in her burrow in Lily's lap for awhile. "Here in the next couple of days, Pippin, we are going to the hardware store. Perhaps you can pick another burrow." It was time for Lily to retire, and another night playing on the jungle gym, and with her Bat-mobile.



















(Pippin has had her first taste of Chicken..I was hurting pretty bad that night so I had dinner in bed, Pippin tried to climb onto my makeshift table to get at my pasta as well as the Chicken. My fingers got a lot of attention until I went and washed my hands, at which point she became bored with me.)


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Dusk turned into nightfall, and the cleaning ritual began. Pippin watched from the safety of her burrow as Lily placed another new burrow in her house, washed and refilled her food and watering hole. As Pippin's house was restored to it's resting place, Pippin decided it was time to explore.

One of the things that Pippin noticed since arriving in her forever home is that Lily's fur changes all the time, but at night it's always the same fur. She also noticed that when Lily sheds her fur, she stores it at the end of her much larger burrow at the edge of a cliff. Pippin decided Lily's burrow needed examining. How wonderful and exciting these new places were. There were places to dig, climb, and hide away. Pippin got to the edge of the cliff and spotted Lily's old furs in what looked like another house. From her perch at the edge she saw that she could slide down into the plush pile. Taking a deep breath, she stepped onto the decline and slid right down off the cliff and tumbled onto Lily's furs. Pippin shook off the tumble, and began to root through the furs. So soft, and oh look.. Shiny! What is that? Pippin investigated the shiny object. It slid up, it slid down, but no matter how hard she tugged, she couldn't take the shiny with her. Disappointed she couldn't take the treasure with her to her own burrow, she plunged deeper into the furs, and found the Burrow of Refuge! Wow! Pippin hadn't seen this burrow in ages. She climbed inside. "I don't remember this burrow being so snug." She could hear Lily giggling from above her... and then something more ominous. She heard jingling.

She felt Lily digging around in the furbox, and tensed up. The jingle jangling got closer. Pippin knew who that sound was, and was not happy. Zeus had invaded Lily's burrow, she peeked out from the comforting grip of Lily's paws and prickled her quills, remembering that this once had chased this menace away. Zeus was not alone. Lily found one of Pippin's blankets, and held her close. Pippin watched the strange creature that accompanied Zeus. This creature looked similar to Zeus, but not nearly as menacing. This creature was by far smaller, and Pippin sensed this creature was not as strong. The creatures gait is off somehow. Still unsure of this creature, she nestled closer to Lily seeking her guidance.










Lily pulled Pippin close and whispered to her, "This is Rose. Relax little Pippin. Have a sniff, you'll find that she is very gentle." Lily gently lowered Pippin to meet Rose's gaze. Keeping her quills pricked, she stretched out her nose. Rose sniffed and sat back on her haunches, giving Pippin space to introduce herself. Slowly Pippin relaxed her quills, however she stayed tucked close to Lily's warmth. Rose seemed to nod in Pippins direction, and Pippin slowly began to relax. Zeus watched from the furbox, clearly unimpressed with the lack of attention he was recieving and let out a loud meow. Lily reached over and gave Zeus a pat and a smile. "Go on you two, I'll bring your dinner in just a moment." Zeus skittered on his way, while Rose lingered a moment before ambling out into the next burrow.

Lily placed Pippin in her house right next to her watering hole. After a refreshing drink, Pippin had a bite to eat. Seeing that Lily had in fact left the burrow began playing with her Bat-mobile. She pushed it right into that strange hedgehog. It squeaked. Pippin startled by the hedgehogs voice, prickled her quills up moementarily. She relaxed as she moved closer to the other hedgehog. Giving it a sniff she nudged it. It squeaked and rolled onto its side. Pippin began to realize this hedgehog was not real. It was a toy like her Bat-mobile. Pippin named her hedgehog toy Pinto. She grabbed hold of Pinto and drug her to the burrow. Pulling a blanket over Pinto, she tucked it in. Pippin had a date with the jungle gym.

(Rose is one of my housemates cats. Her real name is Lily and she is 13 years old. I changed it for the sake of being able to seperate me from the cat. It's actually confusing sometimes around here. Usually when someone says, "Lily, are you hungry?" :lol: Lily has diabetes and had a stroke this past fall and her right rear leg has been left paralyzed, hence the odd gait Pippin noticed. Pippin actually does seem more relaxed around Lily than she does Zeus or Riley. The shiny treasure Pippin found was the zipper on a pair of jeans in my laundry basket.  She has met Felina the 11 year old leopard gecko {yeah she's getting up there}, and that is another story to tell. I will try to remember to get some pictures of all the gang for future stories. Happy Adventuring)


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Days and evenings passed as they do in everyone's life. Pippin is no exception. One evening Lily came to the burrow, and started gathering the portable burrow, Pippin's food, and started putting it together. Pippin watched, waiting for Lily to start the cleaning ritual. It was almost time to cuddle and explore, and Pippin was anxious to get started. She wondered what Lily was up to. Lily finished packing the portable burrow and supplies, and started the cleaning ritual. Pippin sighed in relief. Lily hadn't forgotten what time it was.

"We are going out tonight, Pippin. We're almost set to go."

Go? Go where? Slowly it dawned on Pippin that they were not spending the night in the comfort of the burrow. Lily left the burrow and came back a few moments later, placing something in the portable burrow. Pippin wasn't hungry, but did get a drink. Lily scooped her up and guided her to the traveling burrow. In the bottom of the burrow, she felt some heat, and nestled down into the warmth. Lily covered the opening to her pouch, and a few moments later heard the steady rumble and hum of Lily's carriage. It was a short trip.

Pippin felt a blast of cool air seeping through the burrow, and snuggled closer to the warmth eminating from the bottom of the pouch. The cool air retreated, and she heard music, and voices she didn't recognize. Safely tucked away in her sack, she sighed. She could hear Lily's voice, and felt her lift the top of the pouch. Pippin turned her head and poked her nose out to investigate the new smells surrounding her. She saw guardians surrounding Lily, and gave each of them a quick sniff. She came out for a little while, allowing some of the guardians to stroke her quills, and hold her. She later explored the hard surface she found herself on. Deciding it was too slippery fo her, she retreated to the safety of her burrow.

She heard Guardians Oohing and Ahhing. Several Guardians spoke to Lily asking about her. She heard Lily telling the guardians how proud she was to be Pippin's Momma, and how she enjoyed Pippin's company. Pippin was enjoying the attention of the other guardians, but she much preferred Lily's company alone. Lily offered Pippin some food. Pippin might have been unsure of her surroundings but with Lily so close, she felt well enough to have a few bites. Suddenly the music grew louder. Lily checked on Pippin, and covered the burrow once again. She heard Lily telling the guardians that it was time to leave.

With another rush of cool air, and the steady rumble and hum of the carriage, Pippin could sense they were heading back in the direction of the Burrow. Feeling secure in the carriage, Pippin decided to have a look around. She pushed the cover of her burrow aside, scenting the air. She moved forward tentatively, and grew bolder as she smelled familiar things. She could smell Lily, and the other guardians from the burrow. She smelled other things, grass, leaves, and even Riley had been in the carriage. There was something shiny in the corner, but it was too big for Pippin to carry off into her burrow. She peeked over her shoulder and saw that Lily was guiding the carriage and humming to herself. Pippin decided she had explored enough and went in search of a place to settle down. She found one of Lily's furs, and dug through its warmth, snuggling down comfortably.. The humming and rocking of the carriage stopped, and Pippin waited in her newly found sanctuary.

Lily gathered her things, and reached for the portable burrow. As she lifted the pouch, her heart sank, and fear settled into the pit of her stomach. Frantically, Lily pulled the bedding from the sack, lifting cases and shifting debris, she searched frantically for Pippin. As her fear reached a cressendo, she noticed that her jacket had a strange moving lump. Hopeful, she reached for the sleeve, lifting it, and feeling that familiar weight, sighed with releif. She scooped Pippin out of the jacket, and headed into the burrow.

As they moved through the burrow, Lily reached for Pippin, pulling her close. "I know that was scary for you, but you were a hit. Let's get you settled in, and I'll get you some chicken, but you can't scare me like that again!" With the scent of chicken wafting through the burrow, Pippin licked her lips in anticipation and thought, "If I get chicken everytime we go out, we should go out more often." Pippin smiled.










(I included Pippins Great Escape story from Christmas Eve in this as it was a pretty short one. I have been asked to bring Pippin out on several occasions, and have taken her when its not been so nastily misreable outside. I learned an invaluable lesson that night, and now when she is taken out, she is secured appropriately. So I don't have a missing hedgehog in the confines of a truck cab. LOL)


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

(Here are Pippin's Co-Stars

Riley the Golden:









Zeus the Menace:









Lily (aka Rose, who refuses to allow her picture taken I've tried a hundred times and this was the best I got):









And, Me, Lily the GuardianWith my son. He's away at school right now so he hasn't met Pippin yet)


----------

